# Posting a "New" US Machine Tool Mill to this Forum



## Redlineman (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi All;

It is amazing to me that there is such a paucity of information about the United States Machine Tool Company out there. Paucity might be an understatement. For a company founded in 1915 and running as a stand alone entity until 1948 (Burke merger), there is simply "NOTHING" out there. Bizarre!

I'll do my part to add what little I can. I own USMT Model V2 #1185. From what I can infer by what little I have seen out there, the V2 is the smaller lighter brother to the V series. 36" bed. Brown & Sharpe #9 spindle taper. 1 horse motor. The perfect mill for light fast prototype work, or the home shop enthusiast, particularly when little space is available. From what little I know about machines in general, it seems to be a very nice quality machine.

It would be great if everyone (anyone?) who had one of these would post as well. I have only seen one or two others out there on the web. One was #1115. I would very much like to know what year my machine was built. It looks fairly modern in style compared to some of the V series, leading me to suspect that the V2 series came into being somewhere beyond the 1930s, and yet is not so modern as to have such touches as offset X/Y feed shafts. Hopefully this might generate some flow of info from previously disparate sources thought to be lost out there in the old machine wilderness!

IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO., PLEASE POST FOR THE BENEFIT OF ALL OF US WHO OWN THESE FORGOTTEN MACHINES!

Take this link to see more pics of my machine. www.redlinerennsport.homestead.com/Machines.html

Thanks for looking, and happy chip making!


----------



## tkingmo (Jul 28, 2013)

This is my VM2 and heavy 10 in shadow behind it.


----------



## Redlineman (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey;

Looks to be essentially the same machine, except for the more modern placement of the Z feed offset from center. It is much more cumbersome having them stacked and having to change handles. It is fairly easy to get confused and or forget which operation you are seeking to carry out.

Sure wish there were some corporate records and history out there to tell us when these buggers were born.


----------



## gkbikers (Jan 17, 2014)

Redlineman said:


> Hi All;
> 
> It would be great if everyone (anyone?) who had one of these would post as well.



I bought a Model V about two years ago, but I have not begun to restore/refurbish yet.   I've included a few pictures for those interested.

Depending on how my other machines work out (K&T 2K Plain horizontal mill and a South Bend Turn-Nado 17 x 54 lathe), I may clean this Burke up or sell it.

Gary


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 18, 2014)

check out the one I used to own, its older than both of yours, serial number 1117. :LOL:
http://www.dans-hobbies.com/2008/12/15/my-new-to-me-mill/

I sold it about 2 years back to make room for other equipment. Honestly I think It's probably the perfect machine to throw a 1-1/2 to 2 HP motor on with a VFD.


----------



## frbutts (Feb 5, 2014)

What a stylish look for a machine tool. Not many made any more with such a clasic look


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 5, 2014)

The go to site for such info is lathes.co.uk. If you machine is not listed, send good photos and all the info you have to Tony Griffin, the site owner. He is always pleased to add new pages. 
  I have submitted two new machines in this way.  Since the pages were put up much data has been added as more owners add to the story


----------



## bonneblktrk (Feb 14, 2016)

Here's the one I use.  I did locate a parts diagrams booklet.


----------



## rustysspeedshop (Dec 12, 2016)

i would like a copy of any books or docs anyone can send. i too have a good working V2


----------



## rustysspeedshop (Dec 12, 2016)

another few pics


----------



## rustysspeedshop (Dec 12, 2016)

sorry my other post didnt go threw. i would like any parts diagrams or docs anyone would be willing to send. mine came with a powerfeed on it but had a few stripped gears. so i got a newer feed on it now. thanks


----------

